# Guess the Composer and Opera of This Aria



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I came across this short, but stunningly beautiful (well, I think so ) aria many years ago. It comes from a vinyl recording of the opera and I can vouch for the fact that nowhere else in the opera is there anything that rises to the level of this short piece. How sad it is that it was not fleshed out into a longer aria.

Anyway, I wouldn't have been surprised if Puccini had heard it (in fact, I'm sure he did). A major attaboy/attagirl for the person who guesses the name of the composer and the opera. The aria starts after a 45sec recitative.

View attachment Aria.mp3


----------

